
Bypass Paywalls Clean for Chrome/Firefox - bpc945
https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-clean/src
======
bpc945
Refactored Bypass Paywalls Clean extension/add-on (no google analytics)/add-on
with lots of new sites (200+ sites + all (custom domains of) Medium), bug-
fixes, option to add custom sites and update-notification.
[https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-
cl...](https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean)
[https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-
firefox-c...](https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clean)

